# First pics



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Iso 1000


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Nice action shots there Madf1man. All you need is a little tennis racquet for him!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> Iso 1000


The new camera?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep,picked it up this morning. here's some more. White spider ISO 250 and is just smaller than the size of an pencil erasure head. First dragon is ISO 1600 and second is ISO 2000. Just starting to see some noise at 2000.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Cograts on the new camera. From everything I've read and heard, it's a real honey. Nice pictures are evidence of that. What lens were you using for these?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Spider was the canon 180 macro with ext tubes and the dragon was the 500 with 2X on it.


----------



## SweetBlueButterfly (Apr 15, 2007)

That is one cool dog you have there! Great shot!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

So, is it time for a name change - mkIIIman? 
Mike


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I tried a few at ISO 1600 with my D200 and it was pretty ugly.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

Niiiiiiiice. 

Yeah, my noise is bad above 400 on my D80  I'm jumping ship on the Nikon. I just wish the wait wasn't so long on the MK III.

I'm green with envy  Congrats man!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Congrats...*

You know the bad thing about that body...it limits your excuses .

Tach sharp stuff with minimal noise. New model aside I love the composition of the dragonfly shot.

Arlon, look...another 500mm macro guy!!! :birthday2


----------

